

Dropbox Redesigns Web And Releases New Android App - dbin78
http://www.dainbinder.com/2012/02/dropbox-redesigns-web-and-releases-new.html

======
iscrewyou
The site is hard to navigate now. It's the same content but takes a lot of
room. Before, you could see most of the stuff without scrolling. I guess it
seemed more like traditional list style navigation on a computer. They turned
it into a webpage. No like. Love the autopload feature though!

